# Builders section?



## carpetride (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey gang, I'm not sure where to post this but....

I keep seeing all these fantastic build threads of different smokers and I keep occasionally seeing memebers ask for resources on the subject.  Would it be possible to open up a sub forum under the Equipment section to collect some of this information.  I'm afraid a lot of our knowledge on this subject is getting lost in the pile o'threads that we have.  I know several us have had to visit a clone builder site track down certain things and would hope we could build a similar knowledge base here.

Maybe there is a better solution, just think I see something that would be beneficial to the site.


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, if the rule is....if there is enough interest we will do it


Then I put my vote in for this....awesome idea, lots of folks doing builds


----------



## the iceman (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm with you. It would make it a great deal easier for those looking for tips on their own builds.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 23, 2009)

This is so weird. I was just talking with someone today about this very same thing. LOL

I think a thread or a sub forum on clone builds would be awesome. There are so many talented fabricators and ideas floating around, someone who is thinking about building their own would have a great resource here at out site. 

I second this Idea
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Arm  ataz_01_34:


----------



## morkdach (Dec 23, 2009)

ya got my vote on this one


----------



## jn3825 (Dec 23, 2009)

I concur.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 23, 2009)

Just a few examples of what I'm talking about:

Philly Single--Insulated build
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=build

Knowledge being shared here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=build

Something tells I'm gonna be watching this one
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=build

There was another one from earlier in the year that had astounding craftsmanship but for some reason I can't locate it now.


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 23, 2009)

I like to build smoker myself would think this would be a great help.


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 23, 2009)

This is a great idea!!!!!!!

I have subcribed to 11 threads so far just to keep track of various builds and so I can find them at a later date. A smoker build forum would be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the iceman (Dec 24, 2009)

Seems to be pretty popular so far Mr. Admin. What say ye???


----------



## rickw (Dec 24, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea imo.


----------



## meateater (Dec 24, 2009)

+1 from me!


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 24, 2009)

I also would like to see that.


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## pineywoods (Dec 24, 2009)

I understand that this section may very well be coming in the near future


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 24, 2009)

That would be a nice addition to an already great forum.


----------



## cheapchalee (Dec 24, 2009)

+ 1 for me also.  Looking at building a smokehouse when I get back home.  Lot of the expats living there haven't had good Q in a long time.  When I was home I was doing about 20 kilo's per week of hams and shoulders, and a few fatties now and then.

Charlie


----------



## salbaje gato (Dec 24, 2009)

lets do this thing


----------



## nickelmore (Dec 24, 2009)

One of the things I look for are posts that include building, fabricating, modifying, adding controls etc.  

It looks like there are enough post to have its own section.

Currently I have a insulated gasser and am toying with electric and PID controls.   I have another in the works for my son that probably also will be a hybrid.


----------



## falconrod (Dec 24, 2009)

I can say from a Newbie standpoint that having to search around through all the present and past Threads can be a daunting task.  None of us wants to keep asking the same 'ol questions over and over again, but as Newbies to Smokin' and wanting to be as diligent as possible when it comes to the actual "pit work", if we can't find the info we need then we have to ask again.  Consolidating the info would definitely cut back on the repititious questioning and let us move on to the more informed inquiries.  Just finding out all the modifications to the CG-sfb literally took days of searching and I still missed some valuable info from some of the older posts.

Consolidating info is a good thing...


----------



## rod guy (Dec 27, 2009)

Should be a great addition! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 27, 2009)

Is it there yet? Is it there yet?











































How about now?


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 27, 2009)

I think you need to look 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 cause its there and I'm moving some threads to it. Its under the section for the different kinds of smokers


----------



## carpetride (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks!  Glad to see.


----------



## marksmith (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for this section.  I have already added my dilapidated plywood smoke holder to the mix.



-Mark


----------

